# Nur für Abonnenten: Jetzt kostenlos PCGH-Sonderheft oder Specials über Duke Nukem und Modern Warfare downloaden



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Juni 2011)

*Nur für Abonnenten: Jetzt kostenlos PCGH-Sonderheft oder Specials über Duke Nukem und Modern Warfare downloaden*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Nur für Abonnenten: Jetzt kostenlos PCGH-Sonderheft oder Specials über Duke Nukem und Modern Warfare downloaden gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Nur für Abonnenten: Jetzt kostenlos PCGH-Sonderheft oder Specials über Duke Nukem und Modern Warfare downloaden


----------



## OdlG (17. Juni 2011)

*Nur für Abonnenten: Jetzt kostenlos PCGH-Sonderheft oder Specials über Duke Nukem und Modern Warfare downloaden*

sehr nette idee. danke pcgh  habe mir das pdf schon runtergeladen


----------



## lordxeen (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nur für Abonnenten: Jetzt kostenlos PCGH-Sonderheft oder Specials über Duke Nukem und Modern Warfare downloaden*

stimme ich zu. Endlich mal Vorteile, wie man sie sich als Abonnent wünscht. Shame on you Gamestar.


----------



## fr3ak@hw12 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nur für Abonnenten: Jetzt kostenlos PCGH-Sonderheft oder Specials über Duke Nukem und Modern Warfare downloaden*

Leider kann man sich im Shop nicht registrieren, wenn man unter 18 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## Speedi (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nur für Abonnenten: Jetzt kostenlos PCGH-Sonderheft oder Specials über Duke Nukem und Modern Warfare downloaden*



fr3ak@hw12 schrieb:


> Leider kann man sich im Shop nicht registrieren, wenn man unter 18 Jahre alt ist.


 Doch, du musst kein Geburtsdatum angeben! Geht auch ohne...


----------



## newjohnny (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nur für Abonnenten: Jetzt kostenlos PCGH-Sonderheft oder Specials über Duke Nukem und Modern Warfare downloaden*

Sehr schön.


----------



## Lotz24 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nur für Abonnenten: Jetzt kostenlos PCGH-Sonderheft oder Specials über Duke Nukem und Modern Warfare downloaden*

nice!  weiter so!


----------



## noghry (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nur für Abonnenten: Jetzt kostenlos PCGH-Sonderheft oder Specials über Duke Nukem und Modern Warfare downloaden*

Hab auch schon die Möglichkeit genutzt und mir direkt 2 PDF's herruntergeladen. Echt nette Artikel und ein super Service.


----------



## mannefix (3. November 2011)

*AW: Nur für Abonnenten: Jetzt kostenlos PCGH-Sonderheft oder Specials über Duke Nukem und Modern Warfare downloaden*

Klappt nicht!

Obwohl ich persönlich begrüßt werde und auf Vorteils-Shop klicke.

zu kompliziert!


----------



## bechtel (4. November 2011)

*AW: Nur für Abonnenten: Jetzt kostenlos PCGH-Sonderheft oder Specials über Duke Nukem und Modern Warfare downloaden*

kann mich nur meinem Vorredner anschließen. Die Idee an sich ist gut, aber an der Umsetzung ist offensichtlich noch einiges zu verbessern. Auch in meinem Falle funktioniert der Download nicht. Zwar ist die persönliche Anmeldung in meinem Kundenkonto möglich, aber dann erscheint immer der Hinweis, dass die Abo-Nummer nicht zugewiesen werden kann. Auch wenn ich die Abo-Nummer unter  "Standard Versand-/Rechnungsadresse ÄNDERN" korrigiere und diese auch nach Prüfung erkannt wird, ist ein Zugriff auf den PDF-Download nicht möglich.


----------



## JTRch (15. November 2011)

*AW: Nur für Abonnenten: Jetzt kostenlos PCGH-Sonderheft oder Specials über Duke Nukem und Modern Warfare downloaden*

Leider für Schweizer Abonnementen nicht nutzbar. Und unnötig kompliziert, muss ich Vorredner recht geben.


----------



## Sibroc (16. November 2011)

*AW: Nur für Abonnenten: Jetzt kostenlos PCGH-Sonderheft oder Specials über Duke Nukem und Modern Warfare downloaden*

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich schon lange im Shop registriert bin und nirgends ein Feld zur Registrierung des Abos finde. Ich weiß also nicht, ob mein Abo schon registriert ist oder nicht und sehe folglich auch nicht die Gratis-PDF Dateien...


----------



## Andyt8 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Nur für Abonnenten: Jetzt kostenlos PCGH-Sonderheft oder Specials über Duke Nukem und Modern Warfare downloaden*

Aus Österreich ebenso kompliziert. Hat man es dann doch geschafft mit der Registrierung dann findet man... gar nix. Ich konnte zwar das Abo eingegeben und es steht 'aktiver Abonnent', aber von den PDF's ist keine Spur. Schade, da hatte ich mir wohl zuviel erwartet...


----------

